# Id Xs69 or 8" recommendations for Full body ID CD-ultras



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi, i recently picked up a set of ID CD-ultra full body horns for my c5 corvette. I currentlly have peerless sls 8's in the doors, but from what I've read I'll need to replace them to better mate with the horns. I can get a set of ID xs69's locally for $200 an I think I can get those installed in the doors with out cutting anything other than new baffles. Or can you reccomend a better driver for midbass duty to match up with the ID horns at around $125 per driver?

Bass duty is I think is either going to be handled by two 10w6v2's or one Boston Acoustics spg555-2 mounted IB in a trunk partition. 

I haven't picked out amp(s) yet, but I do like the idea of getting it all onto one 5 channel amp for a real easy clean install.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Inigma said:


> Hi, i recently picked up a set of ID CD-ultra full body horns for my c5 corvette. I currentlly have peerless sls 8's in the doors, but from what I've read I'll need to replace them to better mate with the horns. I can get a set of ID xs69's locally for $200 an I think I can get those installed in the doors with out cutting anything other than new baffles. Or can you reccomend a better driver for midbass duty to match up with the ID horns at around $125 per driver?
> 
> Bass duty is I think is either going to be handled by two 10w6v2's or one Boston Acoustics spg555-2 mounted IB in a trunk partition.
> 
> I haven't picked out amp(s) yet, but I do like the idea of getting it all onto one 5 channel amp for a real easy clean install.


If you have 4" of depth available in your doors, you could go with something like this: 
Faital Pro 10FE200 10" Speakers - Faital Pro 10FE200 home hi-fi, studio, mid-bass, bass guitar speaker 10" speaker - Faital Pro 10FE200 300 watt 10" efficiency of 96dB SPL speaker - spec wise, it looks really good IB 

Review here... 

Kelvin


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like I can accomodate a 4" mounting depth with the use of a 1/2"-3/4" mdf ring. I want to stick with something I can mount with out cutting the door. I know 8's will fit because that was what was stock. I'm not 100% sure I can squeeze the 6x9's in.

Those faital pros seem to be recomended here a lot so I'll look into the 8" version. Does anyone have any experience with them vs the 8" B&C's?

The pioneers linked above look pretty good. Seems They can be bought at sonic for the same price as ebay. I couldnt find much info on them and it seems sonicelectronix has more info about them than the manufacturers website. Might be because of the mobile browser though. I'll google them again tonight when I get home.

Pioneer TS-M800PRO 8" PRO High Efficiency Mid-Bass Car Speakers

I dont mind being the first to try them out, but all I'd be able to report back would be subjective as I dont have any testing equipment.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I really like my IDQ-8 DVC's.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The 4 ohm versions of the Faital drivers have a little lower Qts than the 8 ohm ones. The spec sheets are on the website, I checked them out last night.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Go with the 6x9's they mate very well and have more come area than an 8".


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

lsm said:


> Go with the 6x9's they mate very well and have more come area than an 8".


Mate very well, yes - more cone area, nope 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Wish I could find a set on the cheap...having hard time wanting to cut my car up more.


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> The 4 ohm versions of the Faital drivers have a little lower Qts than the 8 ohm ones. The spec sheets are on the website, I checked them out last night.


Does that mean better suited for IB? What does the Qts control or affect?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You go from a q of about .7 to one about .55 between the 8 and 4 ohm in IB. The Q is the steepness of when the lowend roll off happens.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/141901-18-sound-8nmb420.html


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> Mate very well, yes - more cone area, nope
> 
> Kelvin


I thought Eric had said they had more than an 8" but I forget alot....


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

lsm said:


> I thought Eric had said they had more than an 8" but I forget alot....


"About the same" cone area... 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-truth-myths-industry-dogma/103078-myth-oval-odd-shaped-speakers-cant-sound-good-round-speakers.html
Cone Area Relation Chart [Archive] - Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com 

Kelvin


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

Inigma said:


> Hi, i recently picked up a set of ID CD-ultra full body horns for my c5 corvette. I currentlly have peerless sls 8's in the doors, but from what I've read I'll need to replace them to better mate with the horns. I can get a set of ID xs69's locally for $200 an I think I can get those installed in the doors with out cutting anything other than new baffles. Or can you reccomend a better driver for midbass duty to match up with the ID horns at around $125 per driver?
> 
> Bass duty is I think is either going to be handled by two 10w6v2's or one Boston Acoustics spg555-2 mounted IB in a trunk partition.
> 
> I haven't picked out amp(s) yet, but I do like the idea of getting it all onto one 5 channel amp for a real easy clean install.


Wow $200 for the ID xs69's is a great price I've been looking for a set for a while!


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

dwhite832003 said:


> Wow $200 for the ID xs69's is a great price I've been looking for a set for a while!



Yeah, I really regret not buying them now. At the time, I think it was Sonicelectronix, had them minus tweeters and crossovers for I think $257 so I didn't really feel such a sense of urgency. I regret not pulling the trigger on those too. This seems to be a trend for me.


----------



## mikeSQL (Aug 8, 2014)

i would like more info sound wise on those faital pro 10fe200? thanks.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/141901-18-sound-8nmb420.html


Are you still selling those? Just checking since your link is an older thread.



Edit: LOL. I should have looked closer at the date stamps in this thread. My bad.


----------

